# How Bad are Shimano WH-RS10 Wheels?



## colombo357 (Jun 19, 2010)

Read a couple threads with a ton of negative reviews on this forum as well as others. Some are dated back from '08. Has anything changed? Are RS10s still shiite? 

They seem to come standard on many bikes including most of the mid range Cannondales. I'm 185 lbs.

Should I sell them as quickly as possible and get some ROLs? Or should I use em for bit, then upgrade, and keep em as spares? 

I don't want to deal with broken spokes.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

They come with quite a few bikes simply because the manufacturers can use them to keep the price of the bike down and most high end bikes will have the owner replace the stock wheels with their own. 

It depends on what you want to do really, I sold them and replaced them with RS80's and I'm happy as a clam. About 8,000km on them and only had to be trued once (due to a crash that I miraculously walked away perfectly fine)


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about broken spokes (not saying it won't happen) on them any more than a lot of wheels. If you read between the lines of a lot of reviews that mention that the people writing the reviews aren't really to be taken seriously. Statements along the lines of "I might have hit something" kind of give it a way.

However, they do kind of suck. But you own them and the resale value won't be much so you may as well see what you think for yourself. They aren't so bad that it's a safety concern IMO. Mine just went untrue at a drop of a hat and didn't roll that smooth.


----------



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

I made 1600 miles without any problems on those wheels. Save up for something better, however no need to rush with it.


----------



## grayfox (Dec 23, 2008)

They have been pretty good for me...I have about 2200 miles on mine. 

I weight about 210 lbs. I have hit a curb almost head on ( 2 cracked ribs) but
no damage to the wheel ( or tire).

I also survived a flat at 50 mph ( down a very steep hill). It took a while
to slow to a stop...( http://connect.garmin.com/activity/34742443 )

The wheel survived just fine.

Jerry


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

How bout a poale with a scale of suckage in which to vote?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

FWIW I go about 140 lbs. most days, put 6,500 miles on my RS-10's and had them trued once. They won't win any awards for refinement or light weight, but as a recreational/ training wheel they're fine, IMO/E. 

As one poster stated, save for something better, but no real need to rush.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

At your weight, you're probably on the edge of the point where you'd be flexing the wheels and/or popping spokes, so I'd recommend either riding them into the ground if you want to go that route, or selling them before you any miles on the as new take-offs. This is what I did when I got my Cannondale. I think I got $200 or so for the wheels and tires.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

i did some research on these wheels since i was interested in a CD also. They seem to be 50/50 good/bad experiences. Thats a bad percentage for a wheelset. If you already own them, ride them out and start to save money for a new set. if you dont have them, see if you can sell them as new once u get the bike or see if your lbs can give you a discount on the bike and let them keep the wheels.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> FWIW *I go about 140 lbs*. most days, put 6,500 miles on my RS-10's and had them trued once. They won't win any awards for refinement or light weight, but as a recreational/ training wheel they're fine, IMO/E.


I had you pegged as a big guy. With your brains you must have a giant head(in proportion).

Here, I found your pic online....


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Satisfaction with these wheels might run inverse to the rider's weight. I am 130 pounds and have 1500-2000 on my set and they still run true and spin well. On group rides, even though I am lighter than most, I can still keep up coasting down most descents (lots of times even have to sit up to windbrake), so they must be rolling pretty nicely for me.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm 160-165 and I've ridden mine problem free for around 2500-3000kms. 
I had them trued once as part of a tune-up but it wasn't anything I couldn't ride with. 

I hit a pothole once that actually put a gouge in my braking surface and the wheel stayed true despite a flat. It chews up brake pads a little faster on the right side now though....

I have nothing to compare them to, but I have no complaints either.


----------



## colombo357 (Jun 19, 2010)

I just noticed that these wheels are only $140 a pair from Chain Reaction, didn't realize they were THAT cheap. I guess I'll just ride them and keep em as spares when I get a new set. 

I'm now drooling over the DuraAce CL carbons for $650 shipped.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

colombo357 said:


> I just noticed that these wheels are only $140 a pair from Chain Reaction, didn't realize they were THAT cheap. I guess I'll just ride them and keep em as spares when I get a new set.
> 
> I'm now drooling over the DuraAce CL carbons for $650 shipped.


^^ where did you see that price?


----------



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

DuraAce CL carbon laminate is what I have right now. My average speed went up by 1mph and I love it. LOL


----------



## colombo357 (Jun 19, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> ^^ where did you see that price?


Chain Reaction Cycles. Free shipping to the US.


----------



## colombo357 (Jun 19, 2010)

waterobert said:


> DuraAce CL carbon laminate is what I have right now. My average speed went up by 1mph and I love it. LOL


Was the speed increase euphoric? 

I'm coming from 32 spoke boat anchors.


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm 330# and my rs - 10 are problem free. 1300 miles and never been trued.

George


----------



## Accordion (Mar 27, 2010)

200 pounds and 1600 hard miles. Have hit potholes, elevation changes due to road work at 25mph, indentations for grating at 30mph (!), etc.

Took them to an advanced mechanic class last weekend and both were slightly not true. Took all of 5 minutes per wheel to get them back to perfect.

Have also had a loose (not broken) spoke too.

But again, I'm a big dude and ride really hard. I intend to ride these until they are dangerous or don't function fully and THEN upgrade.

I'm the weak link in the human/bike/wheel equation right now. When the wheel becomes the weak link I'll change it.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

They came stock on the Cannondale I bought last summer to be my US bike. I read the same crap and was worried too, but they've turned out to be durable enough. They're a little heavier than average, but for what they cost they're completely serviceable. There are wheelsets out there that are just plain dangerous out of the box, but these aren't one of them. RIde on, and then enjoy the step up when you can get something better.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Didn't like mine, they made noise; fortunately my bike shop let me trade them in, gave me $300 credit after I had ridden on them for a month.

I suggest trading them in if your bike shop will give you credit and my bike shop gave me 10% off everything I purchased at the time I bought the bike, so that would be another savings if your shop is willing to do the same.

I have the RS-80's as well, great wheelset. I also have the Shimano 6600's and love them as well. That was what helped me make my decision, I traded the RS10's for the 6600's for $200.

I do like the improved look of the RS10's, perhaps they are better now.


----------

